# Bolt OTA Capabilities



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

I am currently using my Bolt with OTA and love it. In trying to decide whether to get lifetime service for the Bolt or grab a Roamio OTA if they come back to Amazon, I have the following questions:

1.) Since TIVO seems to downplay the Bolt's inherent OTA capabilities, is there any real risk of TIVO killing Bolt OTA in future software updates?

2.) With the roll-out of Roamio Quickmode & Skipmode (at least in Chicago & San Francisco), did the Roamio OTA inherit those features?

Thanks!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Killing OTA? I'm not even understand the rationale for the question.
Roll out was for Roamios generally by region, not by device.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Don't have answers to either of those questions, but you might look for threads comparing the tuners of the two devices. I think I've seen such, but haven't looked at them, but I wouldn't assume they are the same.

What I have seen is people describing the Bolt at being much faster doing things like Amazon, Netflix and even menu items.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

1) Such a move is unprecedented and highly unlikely, IMO.

2) All Roamios already have quick mode and logos now and should eventually get skip.

Realize that the cost difference between the Bolt and Roamio is huge. Assuming a Roamio lasts 10 years, that's $1350 savings over Bolt in the same period, or a $600 savings over Bolt lifetime.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

JTHOJNICKI said:


> I am currently using my Bolt with OTA and love it. In trying to decide whether to get lifetime service for the Bolt or grab a Roamio OTA if they come back to Amazon, I have the following questions:
> 
> 1.) Since TIVO seems to downplay the Bolt's inherent OTA capabilities, is there any real risk of TIVO killing Bolt OTA in future software updates?
> 
> ...


Any of us giving answers to your questions would be nothing more than speculation. So here is mine:


I believe there is a 0% chance that TiVo would disable OTA on the Bolt. That said we had expected (and saw pictures of) a Bolt OTA version, not certain why we still don't have it. In the 100% speculation no facts zone, perhaps TiVo has concerns OTA broadcast will move to the ATSC 3..0 standard faster than they expected 6 months ago and is reevaluating how soon their OTA products will have to be able to tune ATSC 3.0 broadcasts. 
TiVo is clearly testing SkipMode on all Roamios. It is my belief that all Roamios will get SkipMode at some time.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

The bolt might not work for OTA in a few years when they switch to ATSC 3.0. The break even point for all in service on a bolt is 5 years.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Technology changes so quickly these days I just can't see paying $600 for lifetime. I'll pay $150/yr and get the replacement plan included that you don't get with lifetime service. 5 years from now I'm sure I'll be looking at an upgrade/replacement anyway for the Bolt as it'll be ancient dinosaur technology then. I guess I take the chance that I'll still be using the Bolt for 6 or more years but that's not a great chance frankly.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> Technology changes so quickly these days I just can't see paying $600 for lifetime. I'll pay $150/yr and get the replacement plan included that you don't get with lifetime service. 5 years from now I'm sure I'll be looking at an upgrade/replacement anyway for the Bolt as it'll be ancient dinosaur technology then. I guess I take the chance that I'll still be using the Bolt for 6 or more years but that's not a great chance frankly.


Ya I know what you mean, I have one of each TiVo that could do OTA since the Series 2 sitting in my living room only really use the Bolt and Roamio now and will likely get what ever OTA unit comes next (Note: I don't expect a new OTA unit for several years (maybe summer/fall 2018) or when ATSC 3.0 becomes wide spread (which ever happens first)).


----------

